
Show HN: What Is My DNS Resolver? (requires IPv6) - pjf
http://whatismydns.eu/
======
p1mrx
There used to be a service at myresolver.info, which worked by redirecting to
a unique hostname and associating the two requests at the backend. That
supported any combination of (IPv4, IPv6) x (DNS, HTTP).

This approach (listen on a /96 and encode the resolver's IPv4 address into the
HTTP server's IPv6 address) can be stateless, but it only works for the
special case of IPv4 DNS and IPv6 HTTP.

